# Christina Aguilera's Makeup In "tell Me" Video



## L0VELY (Nov 13, 2006)

I was wondering if somebody could give me some suggestions w/ the makeup she's wearing in the video..
Sorry for the size of the pics!











Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellaetoile (Nov 13, 2006)

-white frost, silver ring for the lighter, frosty colors on the inner part of the eye.
-scene, knights divine, and carbon for the crease and the smokier parts of the lid. 
-a matte neutral and a sheer shimmery nude for the highlight and browbone. maybe llama and shroom.

refined golden for the cheeks. maybe some blush such as sunbasque.

pinkish-nude matte lipgloss, similar lipliner (such as whirl or spice) and maybe a bit of clear gloss over it.

this is all based upon the lower picture, and still, only my opinions.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 13, 2006)

bellaetoile did a wonderful description of the eye and face makeup!! 
For the lips, you could try Cream O'Spice l/l, Hue or Angel l/s, and a bit of Prrr l/g for shine. Hope this helps in the lip department!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 13, 2006)

don't forget a little Gilded White e/l on the waterline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a set of falsh lashes!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 14, 2006)

The lipstick is defenitly Mac Faux


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 14, 2006)

Mac sunbasque or you can get that shade Mac margin over Rimmel apricot


----------



## L0VELY (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone


----------

